# "OMG! I had no idea Chicago had a PRO store!!!" Haul



## BloodMittens (Aug 17, 2008)

Haha. I just found out two days ago from this forum that Chicago opened up a PRO store. NEWS TO ME. So naturally I had to go and spend my MAC giftcards and extra goodies at the store. I had so much fun on the way there too, I went with a few friends and we also went to the Air and Water show :O. And the best part was... I hardly spent any money because of my giftcards. 

GO FREE MAC!!! :O

Also, some CCO stuff I got yesterday and jewelry from my boyfriend. <333







MAC Pro Store:
Magenta Madness Neon Pigment
Bright Fuschia Pigment
Crystallized Lime Glitter Pigment
Sky Blue Pro Pan
Lime Pro Pan
Bright Sunshine Pro Pan
Feline Power Kohl
Climate Blue Eyeshadow
Cool Heat Eyeshadow
Wonderwhite Glitter Eyeliner

CCO:
Novel Twist Pearlizer Set w/ 181SE Brush
Aire-De-Blu Pigment
Divine Lime Glitter Eyeliner
Peacocky Glitter Eyeliner





Betsey Johnson :O!!!! 





More sunglasses I didn't need from F21.





I took this on the way back from the PRO store. I love the Chicago skyline so much :O I couldn't ask for a better city to live in!!

Thanks for looking! I'm gonna go play with my goodies


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 17, 2008)

Great haul


----------



## Susanne (Aug 17, 2008)

Great haul! Enjoy!! And great pic of Chicago's skyline


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 17, 2008)

Fantastic haul! I love the jewellery, it's gorgeous!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 17, 2008)

enjoy your haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that jewelry is gorgeous


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 17, 2008)

great haul! enjoy=)


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 17, 2008)

What a fantastic haul! I love the jewelry


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you everyone


----------



## TDoll (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice haul! I'm LOVING the Betsey Johnson jewelry too!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 18, 2008)

Enjoy your haul and if you happen to run into Billy Corgan, tell him I love him.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 18, 2008)

Billy Corgan? Haha who?

EDIT: I just bought Bell-Bottom Blue and Lovely Lily Piggies as well when I went to Macy's. HAHA XD I seriously need to stop.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 18, 2008)

Enjoy! Yeay for Chicago! I went to the Air and Water Show yesterday too.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Enjoy! Yeay for Chicago! I went to the Air and Water Show yesterday too._

 
Wasn't it awesome?! I love the old stunt planes so much


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice haul and amazing pics!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 18, 2008)

Sigh...I miss my chitown...

In that spot where you took the skyline pic, I always remember the traffic there because of the left lane merge thingy. 

Great haul!


----------



## color_lover456 (Aug 18, 2008)

I was just there last week! Were you on Armitage? I love the location of the store, the neighborhood is so quirky...


----------



## Patricia (Aug 18, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *color_lover456* 

 
_I was just there last week! Were you on Armitage? I love the location of the store, the neighborhood is so quirky..._

 
YES I WAS!!! Haha. We went out to eat at some little irish pub and the food was delicious. I cannot remember the name of it though :<

But yeah... and the best part was I got parking about a block away from the Pro Store. I was so excited


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 19, 2008)

Great haul! And the Betsey Johnson jewelery is so cute!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks! I do love the jewelry


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 20, 2008)

MAC+Betsey Johnson=LOVE.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 20, 2008)

Lovely stuff!!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 21, 2008)

Oooh I am drooling over your pretty stuff, yum!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 21, 2008)

:O! Thank you!!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 22, 2008)

awesome haul !!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M!$$_BLinG* 

 
_awesome haul !!!_

 
Thanks! I am digging everything except the Magenta and Fuschia piggies because I can't use them on my eyes, BOOOOOOO!


----------

